# galaxy tab 2 10.1 stuck on samsung screen



## marko.sandalj69 (Jan 27, 2013)

hi guys. i have a big problem. well my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 stuck on samsung screen. it is rooted but i havent installed any roms on it. i tried to go into recovery mode and click on wipe/factory reset and when i clicked on reeboot now. it started booting but it has stuck there forever. can you help me please


----------



## semibru (May 26, 2012)

You might try flashing the stock ROM again (via ODIN). I had the same issue recently because I forgot to do a wipe/reset before flashing the stock ROM. The process completed successfully, but the Galaxy wouldn't boot past the Samsung screen. In my case, too, I was starting from a corrupted system and getting bootloops.


----------

